# Suggestions on getting something across the border



## Jarnhamar (9 Mar 2014)

Looking for legal suggestions, naturally 

I found something for a firearm in a store down in the states (which is obviously out of stock up here).

The company can't ship the weapons part across the border because of their silly rules.  I asked if I can get a 3rd party to ship if for me however I can't use my credit card to purchase this item because due to fraud (at the store or in the area) the billing address on the order has to match the billing address on the visa.  IRUNGUNS won't act as a 3rd party because they said they have shelves of unclaimed gear and gear that arrives at their place without a name or proper info.

Does anyone have any suggestions how I can go about picking up something from a US store and getting it back to Canada?


----------



## Lightguns (9 Mar 2014)

Here in Smuggle Brunswick, the cross-border regulars all got postal boxes over there.  Pick up every Saturday, stay overnight, to buy booze, chicken and milk and fill the empty suit cases you brought over.  Claim what is obvious and screw the rest.


----------



## J.J (9 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Looking for legal suggestions, naturally
> 
> I found something for a firearm in a store down in the states (which is obviously out of stock up here).
> 
> ...



Ignore Lighhtguns if you don't want to go to jail.

Try a place like this in Ogdensdburg, NY

http://shiptotheborder.com/looking-for-a-us-po-box

Just make sure that you do your research to see if you can export the part out of the US, they have pretty restrictive import/export laws for firearms, parts and ammo


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Mar 2014)

Interesting site, thanks.

That may not circumvent my credit card issue though.


----------



## Lightguns (10 Mar 2014)

Never aid I did it, just describing the cross-border culture here in the lawless tribal areas.


----------



## Occam (10 Mar 2014)

Is it the business or your financial institution that is requiring the cardholder address and the shipping address to be the same?

You might be able to get around it using a Visa prepaid card - you might want to ask them if you can register a card with any address, not just your own.  If you can, then register it with the address of wherever you're shipping to.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2014)

The business due to fraud is requiring the billing address on the visa be the same as the billing address. I never heard of a prepaid card, I'll look into it thanks. Its frustrating that we can mail any parts over $100, I think it's a conspiracy by NCStar.


----------



## Occam (10 Mar 2014)

Almost all the major institutions have their own prepaid Visa cards (the ones that deal with Visa, anyways).  Here's RBC's offering - http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/visagiftcard/purchase.html


----------



## Zoomie (10 Mar 2014)

What ncstar product are you trying to get?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2014)

Ditch said:
			
		

> What ncstar product are you trying to get?



I was just making a joke about NCStar, lots of their products are $100 or less.  You can't order weapons parts from the US if the total order is over $100. So I couldn't order a cheek rest, quadrail and compensator from kelTec in one order (with one shipping charge) because it was over $100.  I had to make three separate orders with 3 separate shipping charges, paying extra to get the quadrail from a Canadian dealer because it's sale price itself was $109, I ended up paying closer to $200.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (12 Mar 2014)

The new limit is actually 500$. You have to sign an end user statement. My last Brownells order was just shy of 400$.


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Mar 2014)

Check canadiangunnutz.com

Pretty sure one of the site sponsors ( Wanstalls comes to mind) will broker for a small fee.


----------



## Mister Donut (10 Jun 2014)

Try irunguns.ca


----------



## GINge! (11 Jun 2014)

x 2 for Brownells.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jun 2014)

irguns, Brownells, and Numerich are good to deal with.


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Jun 2014)

Mail them a postal money order. I think they are about 5 bucks and over 15$ from a bank.


----------

